# محتار ؟؟ .. هندسة كيميائية أو بترول !!



## *AhmeD* (1 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم أخواني

انا طالب بكلية الهندسة... والمفروض اني اتخصص على نهاية هذا الفصل

وانا بصراحه اميل للكيمياء ... وكنت قبل دخولي للجامعه انوي ادخل تخصص الهندسة الكيميائية ..

لكن بعض الطلبة ما نصحوني على هالتخصص .. وقالوا الافضل انه اتخصص بالبترول لاسباب بعضها المتعلق بالحياة الوظيفية والبعض من الناحية الاكاديمية .. 

فإيش رايكم اخواني ؟؟؟ ....

واتمنى انه تعطوني فكرة عن مجالات العمل بكل تخصص !! ... وفكرة مبسطه عن الدراسة ومدى صعوبتها !

وشكرا لكم ... واسف عالاطالة


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (1 أغسطس 2007)

لقد اعترفت بميلك للكيمياء اذن توكل على الله وتعرض للأسباب التفوق سائلا الله العون والعمل ده بيد الله ولله فى خلقه شئون ونحن عندنا فى مصر وزير البترول سامح فهمى خريج هندسة كيميائية جامعة القاهرة


----------



## khalled (1 أغسطس 2007)

الهندسة الكميائية لا يوجد بينها علاقة كبيرة وبين الكيمياء بمفهوم الدراسة الخاص بالكمياء التي قمت بدراستها فى الثانوية العامة أو الإعدادي كلية ولكنها قريبة جدا من دراسة الميكانيكا والفيزياء وسريان الموائع والعمليات التي تتم على المواد


----------



## عسولى (4 أغسطس 2007)

أنصحك تتخصص هندسة كيميائية , لأن مجال العمل فيها واسع يشمل البترول وغيره من المجالات , بخلاف هندسة البترول فإنها محصورة فقط في البترول


----------



## thedefender (16 أكتوبر 2007)

ياعم توكل على الله و صلى صلاة استخاره

توكل على الله و صلى صلاة استخاره و اعلم انه خير ان شاء الله


----------



## محمدديدو (16 أكتوبر 2007)

ربنا يوفقك وصلى لربنا وهوة يعينك على الى فية الخير


----------

